# Cutting/Hardening Prefered Workout?



## M1ke586 (Mar 6, 2008)

Anyone have an workout they perfer to use during a cutting phase. Im as of right now im content with one-two body parts a day, 4-6reps, 3sets... But Im not sure if I should change it for more rapid weight loss or not... 

Thanks


----------



## Elvia1023 (Mar 6, 2008)

The key is diet of course. But in regards to training I just lower the weight and increase the reps. I stick to 1 or 2 bodyparts each day. But always finish with cardio after weight training. I like to mix my cardio too. Meaning the machines I use each day and the techniques. Such as on the treadmill I will go up to a sprint and back down... up and down... or maybe other day use a incline and an more steady but decent pace till I can take no more. Much more intense techiniques are usually the best so do them more but variety is the spice of life.

If you train 5 days per week maybe do weight training 3 days and just cardio on the other 2. So something like Mon= Legs, shoulders and cardio. Tues= Cardio. Wed= Chest, Tri-ceps, cardio. Thurs= Cardio. Fri= Back, Bi-ceps and cardio. Do abs about 3 days per week and use when you do when you feel best.

There are so many ways and the above is 1 of thousand but it can be alittle awkward. You could be do one part each day with cardio afterwards. If you want to work on a certain part alittle more you could put that in twice but may sure there is a decent gap in between workouts (such as Mon and Thurs). So maybe something like-

Mon= Legs, and cardio
Tues= Shoulders and cardio
Wed= Arms and cardio
Thurs= Chest and cardio
Fri= Back and cardio

Abs about 3 times per week when you feel best doing them. They are just a few suggestions but my rec would be the following:

Mon= Legs, bi-ceps and cardio
Tues= Shoulders and cardio
Wed= Cardio
Thurs= Chest, tri-ceps and cardio
Fri= Back and cardio

Again do abs about 3 times weekly b4 cardio and after your other parts. You can even do some sets of abs on the w/e when at home. 

I start my PCT soon and I think my routine will be something like the above. It's a good solid routine and if your diet is good and your actual techiniques and choice of exercises you will be cool. Hope it helps.

Oh my fav machine is the rowing machine - great to cut on and just overall health, look and flexibility.


----------



## M1ke586 (Mar 7, 2008)

awesome, thanks!


----------



## Elvia1023 (Mar 7, 2008)

I should have mentioned about changing up your sets when doing weights. Meaning like on the treadmill were you can do different methods you do the same on weights. Although they key with cutting/hardening is diet, cardio and lower weight with high reps. When doing weights warm up of course and then gradually go up. Just do a few reps or so just as you are simply moving up and it's more warming up. Then go to a fairly heavy weight and do about 7 reps (not too heavy). Then instead of going up like when bulking go down and increase the reps each time. So you end up doing about 5 working sets and finish on a very light weight that at the start you could probably lift with your finger but as you have exhausted yourself it will be extremely hard. Work it out so you can manage about 15-30 reps on the last set.

There are 1001 ways you go do things. But diet is key and then cardio. But weights are key for hardening. To be cut I find it is more diet and cardio. Whereas to be hard it is the previous 2 but the weights really help matters. 

I always do 3-4 exercises for each bodypart. I will do 4-5 sets for each. If I do 3 exercises then I do about 5 sets... 4 exercises then 4 sets for each. There is no set rule but don't do lots cos it will just have the oppsoite effect you want. The one area you can train alot is abs though. I actually rec you train them one day and if they are hurting in the morning train them again - it really does work! But they are the only part I don't enjoy working out cos it burns if done properly. 

Oh and I know you probably know lots but I just want to cover all bases so when you do most exercises do them slowly. Fast movement can be good and good for explosive power but slow is usually best. 

So like I mentioned above super sets are good in cutting phrases (and bulking) but use a very low weight. Nothing better than 21's for your arms. A great workout for bi-ceps is to be stood up with good form and just do normal curls but with dumbells. Not together but one at a time. Just do them nice and slow and just use a very low weight (no need to go all the way up). A weight that if you do them properly you will be hurting when you reach about 10. Try not to count and simply do them till it hurts (not to exhaustion though). Then without stoping swop straight over to hammer curls. I am sure you know what they are but if you don't just google it. You should get about the same from the hammers but they will hurt bad. The pump you get is awesome. Try 3 attempts at that exercise... obviously you may only manage 10 curls and 7 hammers second time but just do it till you are hurting bad or your form starts to mess up.

Other good thing to do is proper stretching b4 and after workouts. Even during is good. That is good for bulking or cutting and really makes a difference and hey you get more flexible over time.

I could go on but it's 4am here so I am off to bed! I am sure you will be great. Just keep the diet tight and I am sure you will be ripped in a few months. Hope it helps.


----------



## mac762339 (Mar 8, 2008)

Like Elvia said , diet is 90% of a cutting regiment. One thing I found to be extremlly benificial to my own goals of dropping body fat and harding is this. In between every set jumping rope . Keeps my heart rate up during my wieght training wich inturn burns more calories . That way after your wieght training your cardio is all bonus . I work by doing a set imeadatlly jump rope for approx 40 jumps 90 second rest repeat. Again I have been very pleased with its results good luck.


----------



## M1ke586 (Mar 9, 2008)

I myself do stomach in between sets, always moving is the way to be.


----------



## mac762339 (Mar 9, 2008)

Whatever works. But try the jumping rope .Aside from the calorie burn I been getting much better pumps.


----------

